# How Long Of A Wait



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

for A Kimber CDP II Ultra ?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

borris said:


> for A Kimber CDP II Ultra ?


That really depends on what dealer you're buying from. You won't be ordering from the factory direct.

FYI there's *over a dozen on GunBroker*


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

*Cpd II*



VAMarine said:


> That really depends on what dealer you're buying from. You won't be ordering from the factory direct.
> 
> FYI there's *over a dozen on GunBroker*


Finely Got It In August , 7 Mouths Later Kind Of A Let Down Thought The Grips Would Be Wood For That Kind Of "pesos" Come On Kimber ! 
:buttkick:


----------

